# the 50 yo man in the cruise with his cheating wife?



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

I was reading it last night and when I was about to reply it took me to the page where it said "the link can't be found" or something between these lines.

Did it happen to be a troll and the mods deleted the thread?


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I've been wondering this all day...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

I wonder if it was a troll. 
Too bad. The story was quite addictive.


----------



## jnj express (Mar 28, 2011)

same here, I was looking to see what the H., was thinking---course he never came back after the original post---maybe someone, will give us an answer


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

Probably JB's dad


----------



## snap (Oct 3, 2011)

lovelygirl said:


> I wonder if it was a troll.
> Too bad. The story was quite addictive.


Ain't they all.

If it's unexciting, gut wrenching with no clear conclusion and lasts forever or ends bad, at least you know the poster is legit


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

It did have some movie quality to it though...


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

costa200 said:


> It did have some movie quality to it though...


I was just about to say the same.
When finished reading, I was like "Wow..just like in the movies".


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

Yeah, I noticed it was suddenly gone...right after I got suspicious and asked "where's the OP?". It was a well written tale.


----------



## sweetpea (Jan 30, 2007)

He deleted his thread.


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

hmm...interesting..


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

The thing is, that story was kinda believable. Cruise ships are full of slimy studs who are looking to pick off wives alone in the bar.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Happens all the time on cruises, doesn't it?


----------



## badbane (Jun 9, 2012)

Well if it wasn't jb then maybe wifey was on to him and talked him out of TAM. I wonder how often that happens?


----------



## survivorwife (May 15, 2012)

Shaggy said:


> The thing is, that story was kinda believable. Cruise ships are full of slimy studs who are looking to pick off wives alone in the bar.


True. But a good and faithful wife would never fall for such a person against her wishes. Whether it's a cruise ship or the grocery store, there are slimy pick-up artists all over the place and most women are aware of their existence but are not such easy prey to them because they simply are not interested in any other man but their own spouse.


----------



## survivorwife (May 15, 2012)

Complexity said:


> Probably JB's dad


Maybe JB is his own Dad (or that could be the subject of his next story)


----------



## mahike (Aug 16, 2011)

I traded PM's with him yesterday. Sounded like a sincere guy. There could be dynamics with the wife or the daughter. Who knows


----------



## rigcol (Jul 24, 2012)

My wife and I were wondering where his thread went. I hope he returns so he can receive support and guidance from the members here.


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

The commentary was probably too much to handle for the guy. While the story seemed pretty moviesque, it was definitely believable. 

Just think...this dude's 20 something year long marriage was broken by what he had just found out. Sometimes when reading commentary from TAM, it can get a bit intense for a BS. I know for me, it was difficult to hear/read things. But I had gone through Dday back in March so Regret and I had been working on stuff for a while before I joined here. I was probably a bit more ready for the commentary.

I hope he comes back when he is able to accept some advice.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

sweetpea said:


> He deleted his thread.


Or his wife did, if she found the thread open.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Its the "Hangover 1" were the dentist wife cheated on him while they were on the cruise....remember at the end of the movie, he finally confronts her at the wedding.


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

Troll or not, I'm always amazed when a cheater admits to what they've done...without being caught first.


----------



## tobio (Nov 30, 2010)

thunderstruck said:


> Troll or not, I'm always amazed when a cheater admits to what they've done...without being caught first.


Going slightly O/T, my now-husband told me two days after it happened that he'd kissed the OW - the first I knew of anything between them. Had he not said anything then? I was so trusting I don't know if I'd have ever known.

It does happen.


----------

